# Loking at first handgun



## retiredmajordad (Feb 21, 2012)

Was recommended to look at Kimber CDP II. I know very little about the company, its reliability or the gun model itself. Any thoughts or other recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems you have been getting quite a few recommendations ...best advice is to try and find a range and rent whatever you might be interested in ...see what suits YOU best ...and stay with the top manufacturers for the first and buy quality....JJ


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If it is for concealed carry it should be OK but if this is your FIRST handgun and for plinking and home defense I would recommend you stick to a 5inch barrel on ANY 1911 style pistol. The 1911 was DESIGNED as a 5" pistol and most 5" function almost flawlessly it is when they start shortening the barrel that things start messing up.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Personally you couldn't give me a Kimber.Their failure rate is quite high,on a poll still going on for 2 years at 1911Forum,Kimber is close to a 50% choke straight out of the box.This is pure mechanical,a batch of reloads or a specific ammo don't count towards the tally.I also have a problem with a company that touts their product as the best,it's overpriced,and they think so much of it they warrantee it for a whole year-WOW.Everyone else is life basically.

I prefer Colts myself and maybe a Springfield.I have the advantage I know how to work on them so if I have a problem or say want a different part I prefer,I can do it myself.Good luck shopping.


----------

